# Hp tuner



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

So I ordered the HP tuner for my 05, usually I just rip open boxes and start playing with new gadgets but I'd like to keep my engine in one piece lol any good books or reading material for someone who knows nothing about HP tuner ?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

hptuner forums. I'd recommend reading for months if you've never tuned, before you even attempt.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The forum has the best walk-throughs. I have the Greg Banish book but it isn't specific to tuning with HP Tuners and our cars. It gives more of an overview. The basics aren't really that hard and shouldn't take months to learn. I don't advise copying others tunes as you don't know if they were done right and no two cars are exactly the same but once you get the suite look through some of the tunes in the repository to get an idea of about where you'll end up. The two big thing you tune are the fueling and timing. The timing you can sort of copy but the fueling is a log, copy, paste, repeat kind of thing.


----------



## tlillard23 (Nov 22, 2011)

WTF is up with this sticky? There's nothing in it???? Maybe it should be updated with something...

http://www.gtoforum.com/f80/beginners-guide-tuning-your-gto-hptuners-28164/

A beginners guide to tuning your GTO with HPTuners


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Yeah the mods should delete that. Dan left the site I think and wiped the guide. HP Tuners forum has stickies on beginner tuning.


----------



## tlillard23 (Nov 22, 2011)

I figured that was the deal.... What's with hptuners, I searched a bit but didn't come up with a "go buy this, it's awesome" thrread.?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'll say it then. Go buy it. Either HP Tuners or EFIlive are the two premiere tuning packages for our goats. There's a short learning curve but the basics aren't that hard. With a wideband controller (like Innovate LC-1) tuning fueling is pretty much cut and paste.


----------



## GTPpower (Aug 1, 2012)

X2...buy a wideband too. It will make your life so much easier. Waiting for fuel trims to learn sucks.


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

svede1212 said:


> I'll say it then. Go buy it. Either HP Tuners or EFIlive are the two premiere tuning packages for our goats. There's a short learning curve but the basics aren't that hard. With a wideband controller (like Innovate LC-1) tuning fueling is pretty much cut and paste.


Maybe you can answer a question for me. I am looking to get a tuner and I really do not want a can tune. I already have a custom tune done from a local shop (HP Tuner was used) and dyno'd. As I add mods I know I need to tune it to get the most out of it. My question is You buy the HP Tuner suite and I'm assuming the credits for the tune you're wanting to use are an additional charge ON TOP of what you paid for the Suite ??


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You use the credits to unlock your VIN essentially. Once done you can do that car as much as you want. HP Tuners comes with like 8 credits... thats enough to tune 3-4 cars typically.

If you already have a tune and don't want to tune, just take your car to your tuner and have him update when you need. They ususally offer discount rates for retunes.


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

jpalamar said:


> You use the credits to unlock your VIN essentially. Once done you can do that car as much as you want. HP Tuners comes with like 8 credits... thats enough to tune 3-4 cars typically.
> 
> If you already have a tune and don't want to tune, just take your car to your tuner and have him update when you need. They ususally offer discount rates for retunes.


Yeah they do offer me a discount. My concern is I am 40+ miles from my tuner. If I install a CAM and need to get it tuned....how much damage will I ensue driving the vehicle to the tuner to get it tuned.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You'll have a hard time idling and perhaps some good surging. I don't think the car will be hurt driving it sanely but it may be a bit of a PITA. The first two "mods" I bought for the car were a GMM shifter and HP Tuners with an Innovate wideband O2. I still think those were the best mods I bought for the car. LTs came shortly after . . . and on and on and on.


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

svede1212 said:


> You'll have a hard time idling and perhaps some good surging. I don't think the car will be hurt driving it sanely but it may be a bit of a PITA. The first two "mods" I bought for the car were a GMM shifter and HP Tuners with an Innovate wideband O2. I still think those were the best mods I bought for the car. LTs came shortly after . . . and on and on and on.


Exactly what does the wideband 02 sensor accomodate over the typical 02 sensor?? Is it the forward or aft 02 sensor?? (May be a dumb question...sorry)


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The stock narrowbands read much like a switch. It rapidly changes voltage above or below stoich (optimum combustion cruise AFR) and is why narrowbands suck at anything outside of cruise. Gasoline stoich is 14.7 pounds of air to 1 pound of gasoline. A wideband gives out a linear voltage to AFR. The wideband sensor is paired with a wideband controller to put out that voltage. A wideband sensor is best placed ahead of the cat and it can read a wide range of AFR (typically 8-20) such as the 12.6-13.0 range that the engine is tuned for at wide open throttle. 

Narrowband voltage vs AFR


----------

